# Dead elastic on Fitted Sheets?



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

I have 2 pairs of fitted sheets with dead elastic and they can't grip the bed anymore. Is there something I can do to them so that they stay on the bed besides replace the elastic? 

We're allergice to dust mites so I wash our linens in hot water to kill them and I don't think replacing the elastic would hold up very long.

Could I sew on some corner tabs?
Thanks in advance


deb
in wi


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Safetypins?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

bed clothes garters. can't remember what they're actually called. lemmee see if I can find a link. you can get them at walmart or the like. something like 3.50 for 4 or them.....

well heck. can't find an image anywhere i've looked on the net.  however..they look like double headed garters for silk stockings. with elastic conecting them. 

I've tried the plastic "pinch" sheet keepers, (they slide over the sheet and the cording around the mattress) but they don't work if you move around much. altho, you can find those at the same place the garters are, usually. You may be able to figure out how to work them  I certainly can't

in our walmart, they're at the end of the aisle near the pillows and mattress pads. on a hanging display. I've seen them at Joann Fabrics, (you could make yourown, too, using garters from JoAnn's and attaching to elastic) and a couple other sewing places.

now that I think on it, I've seen them made with little metal teeth clamps instead of the rubber garter thing.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Corner tabs would be very easy to sew on....


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have tried fixing this in several ways, to no avail. I have replaced the elastic, sewn on additional elastic, made elastic crossing under the mattress at the corner. Nothing worked for me. Now I take those sheets and make pillow cases. Buy a new bottom sheet, Walmart has a section you can get just a bottom sheet fairly reasonable.
Good luck!


----------

